#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Software Linux para gerenciamento de Fechaduras eletrônicas via Tag (Cartão)

## robsonlangon

Pessoal, possuo uma pousada onde parte da mesma já está com fechaduras eletrônicas que são liberadas através de Tag (cartões) de aproximação.

Estou usando um programa para Windows para cadastrar as Tags e dar acesso aos quartos em períodos e horários específicos.

Esse programa usa banco de dados SQL e foi instalado aqui pela empresa ADEL. 

Gostaria de saber se há alguma opção pra Linux, sem ter que usar Wine ou coisa parecida (Nativo) para efetuar esse procedimentos

Caso conheçam algum software para Linux para gerenciar reservas também seria interessante.

Estou pensando em instalar na máquina (Positivo All in One) o Linux Mint ou Debian mesmo.

Software utiliza um leitor de cartão USB para passar os dados para a Tag

----------

